# anyone here like yankee candles or bath and body works wallflowers?



## kaexbabey (Feb 11, 2009)

they're my favorite and i just got two for BOGO 50% off. my all time favorite is vanilla cupcake and i got the new spring scent, plumeria, which is my favorite flower. i'm disappointed in it thought because i can only smell it when i'm RIGHT next to it. if you've used yankee candles before, you know how strong they usually are. i'm gonna return it and hopefully get a diffuser. anyone tried their diffusers? do they last as long as the candles? 

if i dont get a diffuser, i was thinking of getting a bbw wallflower. any input on those? i fell in love with the scent pineapple orchid. i think its new. just smells like HAWAII to me which i love, and is the complete opposite of where i'm at now!


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 11, 2009)

The Wallflowers are amazing!
You can plug one in and can smell it throughout your house!
And I love Yankee Candles!
My mom and I have so many I don't even know which one I like best!


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_The Wallflowers are amazing!
You can plug one in and can smell it throughout your house!
And I love Yankee Candles!
My mom and I have so many I don't even know which one I like best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

about how long does 1 wallflower bulb last? and after a while do you get used to it and not really smell it anymore? thats my problem w/ the glade ones..


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_about how long does 1 wallflower bulb last? and after a while do you get used to it and not really smell it anymore? thats my problem w/ the glade ones.._

 
It depends on how long you have it plugged in and how full it is because sometimes they put less in some bulbs.
I'd say at the least a month and a half.
I never got used to mine but then again my mom switches them up every few weeks.
I'm sure if you go out a few times a week to work or school you won't get used to it but you'll definately smell it when you get home!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 11, 2009)

My mom's obsessed with bbw's wallflowers, and bbw in general.


----------



## Cinci (Feb 11, 2009)

wallflowers usually last about a month and a half in my experience.. i sometimes get used to them, so i swap them out for a different smell every week or so..  I also have different ones in each room..  currently my bathroom has twisted peppermint, my living room has strawberry patch, and my make up room has vanilla bean noel.


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont buy the plug-in air fresheners, they barely ever last, take up a a perfectly good plug, and the smell is intense for the first couple of days and then thats it, you can barely smell it anymore.

You're better off investing in oil warmers and use scented oils. they last a couple hours, smells great, and you can mix and match aromas. a few drops is all you need for hours of good smelling house. BBW sells a variety of oil  warmers as well.

I suggest you stay away from the metal ones because they tend to heat up more and the water in the solution will evaporate quicker, resulting in constant upkeeping.

instead go for a ceramic one with a removable lid for easy cleaning. Have fun!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a question about oil diffusers.. my boyfriend is against them in our apartment because he said that the oils leave wax/film on items if used consistently? Has anyone experience this?

He doesn't use an air freshener in his car for that reason... but a car is a small, often contained space and I was thinking it might be different in a home.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 11, 2009)

I love Yankee Candles, omg they smell soooooo good. I have like 10 candles that are still full, hardly used. I also got this really cute hanging tart warmer that has flowers on it....its gorgeous. I always shop their Semi Annual sales for the best deals. 

Ive never tried the BBW Wallflowers. But I have an oil warmer that I got from them, and I bought.....hmmm I think it was midnight pomegranate or something, as my oil. Havent used it yet but cant wait to

For something cheaper, Ive used the Glade plug ins with the fans, they work just fine. I had the Hawaiian Breeze one in my room a few summers ago, and everytime u walked into my room it was like Mmmmmmmmmm. Yummy


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I have a question about oil diffusers.. my boyfriend is against them in our apartment because he said that the oils leave wax/film on items if used consistently? Has anyone experience this?

He doesn't use an air freshener in his car for that reason... but a car is a small, often contained space and I was thinking it might be different in a home._

 

i've never experienced any wax or film on my items. neither has my friend. we use an air freshener in our car and don't have that problem either.


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I love Yankee Candles, omg they smell soooooo good. I have like 10 candles that are still full, hardly used. I also got this really cute hanging tart warmer that has flowers on it....its gorgeous. I always shop their Semi Annual sales for the best deals. 

Ive never tried the BBW Wallflowers. But I have an oil warmer that I got from them, and I bought.....hmmm I think it was midnight pomegranate or something, as my oil. Havent used it yet but cant wait to

For something cheaper, Ive used the Glade plug ins with the fans, they work just fine. I had the Hawaiian Breeze one in my room a few summers ago, and everytime u walked into my room it was like Mmmmmmmmmm. Yummy_

 
i'm using hawaiian breeze in my living room now. it's my favorite scent from glade but i keep getting used to it. i only really smell it for a good week and a half =/


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a wallflower in every room of my house in Fresh Linen...In my bathrooms I have Country Apple and Peach ........I love them!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

Not trying to sound like an idiot, sorry but what exactly do the wallflowers do? I was just at B&BW today and seen that they had Alice in Wonderland ones on sale for *90%* off and they were originally priced at $16.50ish I think? I love Alice in Wonderland but knowing I had a MAC haul to do I didn't buy it. Depending on what they are and what they do I may just go back and grab one. Thanks!


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Not trying to sound like an idiot, sorry but what exactly do the wallflowers do? I was just at B&BW today and seen that they had Alice in Wonderland ones on sale for *90%* off and they were originally priced at $16.50ish I think? I love Alice in Wonderland but knowing I had a MAC haul to do I didn't buy it. Depending on what they are and what they do I may just go back and grab one. Thanks!_

 
they're air fresheners! kinda like the glade ones but supposedly the b&bw ones have a higher oil concentrate.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_they're air fresheners! kinda like the glade ones but supposedly the b&bw ones have a higher oil concentrate._

 
Ohhhh, thanks for telling me lol! So the higher oil concentration will make them last longer? Man, I REALLY want that Alice in Wonderland one then, if not for the scent for decoration cause its pink and just oh so cute


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm in love with my Pineapple Wallflower


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Ohhhh, thanks for telling me lol! So the higher oil concentration will make them last longer? Man, I REALLY want that Alice in Wonderland one then, if not for the scent for decoration cause its pink and just oh so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what scent is the alice one? i think the higher oil concentration will make it last longer but it will for sure make the smell stronger.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 14, 2009)

We sell the Yankee Candles at work, they're not far from my concession actually - maybe I'll walk over and smell them all tomorrow if it's quiet! I remember the Christmas ones were absolutely lush though, so good. I love anything that smells spicy or like cinnamon.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_what scent is the alice one? i think the higher oil concentration will make it last longer but it will for sure make the smell stronger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was definitely lavender mixed with something else...can't remember for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lol, I just want it for the cute pink Alice in Wonderland look.


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 16, 2009)

i got the island nectar for my bathroom and i love it. i couldnt decide between that or pineapple orchid. there was a sale last week, $6 for starter sets and refills instead of $12.50! i also got clean mist for my living room. liking it so far, i can smell the one in the bathroom out into the hallway.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 16, 2009)

Wallflowers are amazing!!! They really do make the whole room smell incredible, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that they do indeed last about 90 days.  I've currently got Black Amethyst (which I have to admit, i bought because the name sounded cool, lol) and it still smells great even though I got it around the holidays.  It's time for a new one though, and I'm thinking a tropical scent.  Definitely give them a try, especially now with the half-price sale going on


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Wallflowers are amazing!!! They really do make the whole room smell incredible, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that they do indeed last about 90 days.  I've currently got Black Amethyst (which I have to admit, i bought because the name sounded cool, lol) and it still smells great even though I got it around the holidays.  It's time for a new one though, and I'm thinking a tropical scent.  Definitely give them a try, especially now with the half-price sale going on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
better hurry i think its only until tomorrow!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

I loved Sassy Strawberry Mint lotion.  It came out several years ago as Christmas edition, but was it d/c d?  I bought 2 bottles, but it's running out now.  It was not out last Christmas either.


----------



## marinadelrae33 (Feb 10, 2014)

has anybody tried to use the yankee candle refills in the bbw wallflowers?


----------

